# Beaverton, Banks, and Beyond



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Found out about this ride recently. Anybody ever gone on it before? 

Ride Details : NWBSC


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Done it a few times. 
It's a pretty cool ride. 
The 100 mi. is new this year I think. 
Once you get on the paved Banks-Vernonia State Trail in Banks, it's about a 1-2 % grade for several miles. Then the climb to Stub Stewart is pretty good. If you continue to Vernonia there are some sharp switch backs with some short steep climbs. 
Heading back is all down hill which is pretty cool. 

The main bummer is that it's an out and back so when you are coming back you have to watch for on-coming riders on the same path. Passing can be difficult too, but overall I think it's a very scenic casual ride. 

Ride it if..."you like to enjoy the view while you ride"
Forget it if... "you're a bike snob and all you care about is getting it done".


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I just posed a ride report in another forum section about the Banks-Vernonia trail. Check it out if you want to see some photos (and even video) of the ride.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...iding-banks-vernonia-trail-oregon-282998.html

Scott


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Cool pictures. As maximum7 pointed out, that trail seems a bit narrow for an organized out and back century. I'm no speed demon but passing might be a problem.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

You have to keep your eyes peeled for campers from Stub Stewart State Park. During the summer months you gets loads of families with small kids lollygagging along the trail on their department store MTBs.

You will also have to be aware that horses and riders use the bark chip trail next to the paved trail. I've seen horses get spooked by fast moving bikes.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Rode it today. got going by 8:00. passed a few cyclists headed out. Coming back there were a fair amount of casual and family riders. Had to slow down frequently to safely pass oncoming traffic. Beautiful ride but not well suited to a large group...


----------

